# Tucker's ZP sample



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

So I got the sample of the ZP Venison. When I fed him this evening I shredded a few pieces & put it in with his kibble. He ate all but 1 piece!!! I'm glad he likes it! 
You guys tell me how to switch him over please!!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Instructions to switch over are in this page of the Ziwipeak's website:
 ZiwiPeak Feeding Instructions


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks!  I also looked on some other threads that have answered the question too lol!


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm green with Envey..  LOL!!
I would LovE to put mine on Ziweepeak or the like
but just can't afford it right now.
Maybe.. sometime. 
Hope it goes well for your Chi. I know alot on here
rave how good it is for dogs. 
Blessings.


----------

